# Optimum No Rinse



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

Opinions on Optimum No Rinse or is there a better Rinseless Wash?

Also what's the best practice for ONR, do you use a wash Mit, microfiber towels or the black/red sponge?


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Taylor Thrall said:


> Opinions on Optimum No Rinse or is there a better Rinseless Wash?
> 
> Also what's the best practice for ONR, do you use a wash Mit, microfiber towels or the black/red sponge?


Optimum No Rinse is still a good product. Is it the best? Well that’s debatable. Everyone has a personal preference. But in the end it will get the job done. 

But there are other good products. I have been reviewing a few of them on my channel. 

As far as which method to use for washing, again personal preference. Some like multiple towels and some prefer the sponge. If one is starting out I always recommend the multiple towel method until one perfecta their technique. 

For example I prefer the ultra black sponge as it is just more efficient for me. 

Various Rinseless Wash Methods. Which is the one for you?





Here are a few recent ones. 

Weekend Wash with Adams Rinseless Wash





Rinseless Washing with American Detailer Garage Wipe Out





Rinseless Washing with American Detailer Garage Fuzion


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Just a friendly reminder/nudge to please think about using the Search function before opening very general posts such as this.

ONR has been covered in more threads than I care to count from very general opinion to very specific usage advice. Also, the eco detailing section is virtually dedicated to ONR/rinseless wash!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Sorry a bit off topic but I have noticed that using the search does seem to bring up a lot of very old posts on the first page I assume this is to do with the “popularity” or total number of views ?


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

IvorB1H said:


> Sorry a bit off topic but I have noticed that using the search does seem to bring up a lot of very old posts on the first page I assume this is to do with the “popularity” or total number of views ?


I've found the same, any searches on here seem to be about 10 years old for the most popular, and if you change it to most recent, then they seem to have nothing to do with the search words you used !
Is there another way of searching as i too don't want to be asking questions that might have been asked 100's of times before


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like ONR, tried Griots Garage rinseless yesterday on my Boxster and seemed to leave the panels with slightly less high spots than ONR.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Anyone experienced with ONR tried Autoglym Quick Refresh, if so what did you think?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

While I appreciate where you are coming from. I would say this topic is very relevant considering the south will be a blanket hose pipe ban very soon. I thank the other forum members for their input.
I have used ONR a good few times and really enjoy it. Everyone has their own technique however, I use multiple towels. Costco ones if the car is fairly dirty.
Now this has been brought up I might use ONr on the cars just for a change. No band as of yet in Scotland.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

No ban in the midlands as of yet, have used onr in the past and enjoyed using it, been looking at the Adams rinseless as a new one to try


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

olliewills said:


> Just a friendly reminder/nudge to please think about using the Search function before opening very general posts such as this.
> 
> ONR has been covered in more threads than I care to count from very general opinion to very specific usage advice. Also, the eco detailing section is virtually dedicated to ONR/rinseless wash!
> 
> ...


To be fair, with the current situation as it is, at least the topic is getting bumped. There are more and more of these rinseless products coming onto the market.

Back in the day, ONR was the go to product. Not so sure these days.

Anyway, the work van received a ONR wash this morning. All clean for another week 😁


----------

